# SG-C7050-5D - Di2 specific hub question



## d_four_wales (11 mo ago)

Does anyone know if I can use this Di2 specific hub with only the following extra components:
. junction box.
. shifting switches.
. battery.
. the required e-tube wires.

There are many more diagrams indication connection to displays, motors, and batteries. All I want with this is the Di2 shifting capability, that is all.


----------



## Catmandoo (Nov 20, 2020)

There's no link to the part you are asking about and I don't know what "hub" you are talking about. A "hub" on a bike is what the spokes for the wheel attach to, has the axle, etc.... I'm not aware that that is a Di2 specific part.

You're list of parts is essentially complete. You need Di2 specific Shifters, F Derailer, R Derailer, Battery, A Junction of some kind on/in the h-bar. B Junction in the downtube/seat tube area, Battery (and a shim if installing in the seat post), plus 6 E-Tube Cables of assorted and correct lengths (you can order long if needed, the cable excess can live inside the frame. It's a simple system to install and get working, hardest part might be removing the bottom bracket to install the B Junction and running wires in the downtube and to the R derailer, F derailer and battery. Having a BSA bottom bracket is easier then dealing with a press fit. If you have room on the h-bar, order the Shimano SC-MT800 display/junction instead of the A Junction and a separate 111 BT transceiver. It gives you 3 E-Tube ports (L shifter, R shifter, B Junction), as well as a display of what gear you are in, the charger port as well as an integrated BT transceiver. SC-MT800 (shimano.com). Saves you $50 or so. It's a part for the mt. bike groups but works with the road groups as well.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Catmandoo said:


> There's no link to the part you are asking about and I don't know what "hub" you are talking about.


He gave the hub model in the thread title. It's a Shimano di2 internal gear hub. It doesn't use a derailleur.









SHIMANO STEPS E-BIKE Dedicated DI2 Internal Geared Hub Disc Brake 5-speed | SHIMANO BIKE-EU


As a dedicated E-BIKE hub, the SHIMANO STEPS C7000 series hubs feature a 5-speed range and greater strength and durability for seamless compatibility with mid-ship motors. The SHIMANO STEPS C7050 hubs bring the digital precision and integration of SHIMANO DI2 technology.




bike.shimano.com


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

I have not used or seen the C7000 series hubs but my impression is that they require a motor unit to allow the Di2 shifting. I think it's the MU-UR500.

I'm really not certain about this. Hopefully someone with actual knowledge of the system will reply.


----------



## d_four_wales (11 mo ago)

SG-C7000 is a model in itself and uses a conventional shifter and cable.
SG-C7050 is Di2 only and uses a servo box which needs wiring in.

Just looking for someone with more experience than myself as it's been pretty confusing familiarising with the product range so far.

Thanks for the answers so far, not that I bothered reading the 1st response


----------



## Catmandoo (Nov 20, 2020)

tlg said:


> He gave the hub model in the thread title. It's a Shimano di2 internal gear hub. It doesn't use a derailleur.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, missed that completley


----------



## limperis (11 mo ago)

Hello. I have the same question as OP.
Maybe someone with knowlage can list all the minimum-necesarry parts to get the SG-C7050-5D system up and runing?
For example:
1)SG-C7050-5D
2)NEXUS CS-C7000 Sprocket
3)Di2 MU-UR500 Di2 Motor Unit _5 speed version_
4)shifter???
5)other parts??


----------

